# Impressive Discovery



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

At the Bottom of an Icy Sea, One of History’s Great Wrecks Is Found


Explorers and researchers, battling freezing temperatures, have located Endurance, Ernest Shackleton’s ship that sank in the Antarctic in 1915.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

1915? That is 107 years ago. Odd there is anything left of that ship! Are you putting us on?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shackleton's story is one of the coolest stories ever. It should be a movie. That dude had some serious stones to do what he did and live, and help others to live too.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was excited to see this. I just finished a book called "Leading at the Edge" that details the story of Shackleton's expedition. Fascinating story.


----------

